# [SOLVED] Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]



## karlitos

HELLo TSF

I Wanna overclock my pc
i have intel core quad 2.40GHZ 
since 2 years no changes and no try's to overclock
so now its time for me..

well its HP 
and i have bios options i ihnk for overclocking
but i need to be sure
what i need to download like some ppl say

_Cpuit Hardwared Monitor
CPU-Z
and
everest ultimate edition_

well i rly dont know 

i just need to be sure
how to overclock and not to be on alot of dangerous
u know whati mean
i dnt wanna fk up my pc..

also i watched this video guide
YouTube - Overclocking cpu Q6600 2.4 to 3.0GHZ - NEW High Quality Guide!

is it working?

ty

ill appriceate it if someone will tell me if it ok i overclock..
i can send screens of my bos optins or whatever 

just help me please 

ty !



regards
your site


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Hello

Please get Everest from this link http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml and Post the Motherboard specs. I guess its a OEM Board. Also state how much Ram installed and the Power Supply watts make model.


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

thanks i will do it when igo home i am at work so pc its not here

anything else i need?


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Overclocking will purely depend on you Motherboard, power Supply,Ram and cooling of the CPU. So Please check the specs and post back.........


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

cooling of CPU its good i think 
i got this one







and i have my pc dust its opened i mean it doesnt get too hot or warm now.
Ram i have kingston 4x2GB so i have 8 gb but i use 4 because i have 32bit OS 
powersupply i dont really know its one wheni bought the pc
normally its about 400 W
hmm..


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

400 watts!!!!!! do you got a Graphics Just check the specs and maybe then we go on from there


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

hey Here is the thing u asked me about!




full pic

and what graphics i should check?ty


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Its a OEM motherboard from Asus. And you got a 8600 GT. Now for PSU were you able to check the PSU


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

eh i am on work back =s
will post after 3 or 4 hours.

and btw
what means if it is oem from asus

and there is no option PSU ON EVEREST Software..


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

The term, OEM (original equipment manufacturer) refers to companies that make products for others to repackage and sell. Resellers buy OEM products in bulk, minus the costly retail packaging that comes with individually sold units.
So Asus made a custom board for HP....
For checking the PSU open the case and there would be a sticker mentioning the make/model/wattage of the CPU.

Maybe I am asking too many questions but this would help decide overclocking.


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

ok after 3 hours xD
thanks 

anything else u want to ask me 

btw i checked on The BIOS Options i couldnt find that option for overclockin,..


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion Desktop PC [Read Please]*



karlitos said:


> HELLo TSF
> 
> I Wanna overclock my pc
> i have intel core quad 2.40GHZ
> since 2 years no changes and no try's to overclock
> so now its time for me..
> 
> well its HP
> and i have bios options i ihnk for overclocking
> but i need to be sure
> what i need to download like some ppl say
> 
> _Cpuit Hardwared Monitor
> CPU-Z
> and
> everest ultimate edition_
> 
> well i rly dont know
> 
> i just need to be sure
> how to overclock and not to be on alot of dangerous
> u know whati mean
> i dnt wanna fk up my pc..
> 
> also i watched this video guide
> YouTube - Overclocking cpu Q6600 2.4 to 3.0GHZ - NEW High Quality Guide!
> 
> is it working?
> 
> ty
> 
> ill appriceate it if someone will tell me if it ok i overclock..
> i can send screens of my bos optins or whatever
> 
> just help me please
> 
> ty !
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> your site


Your First Post said that you have option for overclocking in the Bios. That is what I doubted and asked for the Motherboard specs. Generally OEM boards dont have that option.


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

yea because first time when i was on bios options i saw alot of options then i said ah there is option for it..

hmm what i do now..

i wanna overclock it man.. i cant ``=s


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Can you let me know the Model name for your HP Pavilion


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

a6335.de


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

I am sorry to say but with OEM-type computers, (HP, Dell, etc.) your overclocking options are basically 0. but yes you can try the following software GUI and try overclocking make sure you overclock the CPU by increments of 1 MHz

Clock Gen
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189

Another software is SoftFSB

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/SetFSB.shtml

Also if your Power Supply is around 400 watts I doubt if you would be able to reach higher Mhz. While overclocking please periodically check your System temperatures with HW Monitor.

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

Hope this would be of help. Please post back with results.

Also to test stability of the CPU and Ram you can use Prime 95

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

There are other benchmaring software like 3d Mark, Sisfot Sandra which help you benchmark your overall system and test stability,


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

but i heard overclockin with software its stupid ..


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

If your motherboard bios dont have an option to overclock then its the software only yhat can help.

Else you might consider a new mobo and PSU for your intel quad

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## Phædrus241

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Yes, software overclocking is not recommended. It is generally much more unstable than a BIOS overclock and if it gets screwed up badly enough it can stop you from being able to enter your operating system.

Prime95 and CPU-Z are good programs to have though.

I recall you saying that your BIOS had overclocking options, though. Did it allow you to change the FSB and such, or was it just displaying it? If it won't let you change it then you will need a new motherboard if you want to overclock.


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

ill take picture of bios settings and post ok?


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Posting the Picture of bios would be good enough to figure out.

Thanks


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

ok here it is
when i open pc
is that


*then i choose the setup
starting first on options
*

*2nd option
*

*
3rd option*


*4nd option*


*5nd last *

*
soo lemme know*


----------



## Phædrus241

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

No, no overclocking options. If you want to OC you'll need a new motherboard.


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Intel VT allows a platform to run multiple operating systems and applications in independent partitions, allowing one computer system can function as multiple virtual systems.....

I dnt see an option to tweak or overclock......
Sorry Mate Get a new mobo


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

affff
so i fail?


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

BTW : overclocking is not everything... You have a good quad core CPU. Why overclock....


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

i dont know i feel bad 
cus i have 2 years this pc
((


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

So two years means this machine is out of warranty. if you really are a hardcore gamer and need that extra FPS out of your box then maybe you can invest onto a new mobo else I would say. the system configurations is very nice...


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

no i have 2 months + waranty ^_^ 
not hardcore gamer ^^ lol just cs sometimes 
i am thinking to buy some mobo with 6 spots for RAM and put 12gb
bettern than overclocking risk ?


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

you current rig is more than for you if not a hardcore gamer. it will do its job at best. Playing few of good titles and doing regular work...... Best of luck for future upgrades. Maybe after 2+ months take a new mobo and PSU and Overclock that to a beast 3 + GHZ


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

okay.. anyway
i got it now
ill stay with that for now
after some time ill change mobo and then ill think what ill do ;p

anyway

_thanks alot for all ur help_
_
Phædrus2401_ too thank you

have nice day though


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*



karlitos said:


> okay.. anyway
> i got it now
> ill stay with that for now
> after some time ill change mobo and then ill think what ill do ;p
> 
> anyway
> 
> _thanks alot for all ur help_
> _
> Phædrus2401_ too thank you
> 
> have nice day though


Thank You and please close the thread if this seems resolved...


----------



## karlitos

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

Resolved please close thread  thankyou


----------



## Tosinv

*Re: Overclocking HP Pavilion [Read Please]*

You can close the thread by going to thread tools on right top corner under thread tools

Thanks


----------

